# Balcony pigeons



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

my usual pigeons come and go for breakfast and dinner and occasionally they bring a friend. Today I've noticed one of them sounds like their chirping like a baby bird. I just went outside and there was only 2 outside everyone else left and the smaller one of the two left was flapping and chirping like he was in trouble i went out asked what was wrong and he stopped and seemed fine why is this? is it a baby learning how to be a pigeon?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds like a youngster that is still getting fed by his parents. If he is producing brown and plenty of droppings, then you know he is getting fed.


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Sounds like a youngster that is still getting fed by his parents. If he is producing brown and plenty of droppings, then you know he is getting fed.


I'm guessing that one of the birds coming around is his parent. I'm not sure I guess he's/she's pooping ok they all poop I'll have to see where he was sitting. My main one walked over to check on him and he moved away lol he looks like a small version of a large bird who comes by


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Probably the dad coming to feed him. You will hear him squeaking when getting fed, flapping his wings and sticking his beak into his dads beak.


----------

